# New bows



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Who got a new bow this year or is getting one of the 2014's. Post some pics if you already got yours.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Obsession Phoenix , stormy hardwoods original
Have a evolution on order!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Got an elite energy 35, and got a 2010 z28 for Christmas, and then traded my z7 for a judge, and sold my monster 7 and am now sorta waiting to find an energy 32 or maybe a 2013 hunter, kinda not in a rush to buy another bow yet.

getting ready for the florida asa shoot, probably will take my energy, we will see


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Heres pics


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ill post pics of my energy later


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to get a ZXT or a Helim once I get my old one sold.


----------

